# A few redfoot pictures



## jackrat (Feb 5, 2011)

Two females eating.







Quagmire







A closeup of him.






A closeup of Knobs.






Quagmire checking out a young female.(His favorite pasttime)


----------



## pdrobber (Feb 5, 2011)

very nice pics!


----------



## grasspack (Feb 5, 2011)

gorgeous..they are very pretty and look very happy......

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute. I love looking at pictures of other peoples tortoises. Although it makes me want another one.


----------



## BH-Tortoise (Feb 5, 2011)

Beauiful tortoises! I would love to see a picture of the whole enclosure


----------



## terryo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful, smooth, and healthy looking RF's you have there.


----------



## Jessicap (Feb 5, 2011)

They are beautiful! I love their nice smooth shells.


----------



## jackrat (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody!I know they're about the same as most pics I post.But these days(winter), about all they do is eat and chill out.Come to think of it,that's about all they do in the summer,too!LOL BH,I'll try to get you a picture of the enclosure tommorrow.It's nothing fancy,just a room with cypress mulch over a pvc vinyl floor.


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the pics. It really shows their character and personality. You've got a really nice bunch o' torts there.


----------



## jackrat (Feb 5, 2011)

Tom said:


> I love the pics. It really shows their character and personality. You've got a really nice bunch o' torts there.


Thanks,Tom. BTW,I took yours and Matt's incubation advice and it works perfectly! Couldn't be any better.


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 5, 2011)

You have a beautiful herd!! I just love Quagmire! He is very handsome!


----------

